# Tinted Brick Fireplace



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Our Clients Living Room had tones of Silver.. Pewter... Taupe... Cream.. And Goldish Fabric.... Everything in the Space was Elegant... Except the Orange Fireplace.... So we were asked to Shift the Color to go with the rest of the Space... A few layers were applied to build up the Color Approved by the Client... From the picture ,it does look Opaque ... But in person ,there are lights and darks Etc.

Matt Varnish and Cal Tints were used...



















































Michael Tust


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Im sure the orange did stand out like a sore thumb. Good job. Looks ten time better. Ok maybe eleven times better!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

jason123 said:


> Im sure the orange did stand out like a sore thumb. Good job. Looks ten time better. Ok maybe eleven times better!


Thanks Jason,

This one looks better in person...



Michael Tust


----------



## thomasj (Jul 30, 2015)

Looks awesome from the photos!


----------

